# [ebay] Assassin's Creed Lineage &amp; Embers (OVP), Prince of Persia &amp; SimCity Steelbook



## EbayTyp (4. Juni 2020)

Ich würde gerne auf 3 meiner aktuellen Ebay-Verkäufe/Auktionen aufmerksam machen, die sich an Sammler richten. Morgenabend (05.06.2020) enden bereits die Angebote.


Zum einen geht es um die Originalverpackungen und DVDs der beiden ersten Assassin's Creed Filme Embers und Lineage. Die Verpackungen stammen jeweils aus den limitierten Editionen von Brotherhood und Revelations, die schon seit Jahren nicht mehr käuflich sind:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/254613291990


[Xbox 360] Prince of Persia - Die Vergessene Zeit Limited Edition Steelbook:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/254613302091


[PC] SimCity Limited Edition Steelbook:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/254613307069


----------

